# Trawlermen 3 TV Series planned !!



## Gavin Gait

I've just been reading Jimmy Buchans blog on the Seafish site and the BBC has comissioned a 3rd series of Trawlermen. The new producers are coming up to Peterhead this week ( or next not sure ) so hopefully we will have another great series next year !!


----------



## Guest

A great series..... looking forward to that.


----------



## Coastie

Yep! Me too. Missed most of the last one as it was run over consecutive nights and I wasn't able to watch it. I hope they don't do the same again.


----------



## mark m

Aye makes paying the TV license worthwhile


----------



## coble

trawlermen lets it as good first two davie tait


----------



## highlander403

think i herad that they are going away with a broch pair seine net team this next trip..

scotty


----------



## ally

There away on the Genesis BF 505 this trip.


----------



## kitten

I am so pleased there is to be another series. I love it


----------



## timeout

I thought the series tremendous, the added bonus for me was the "Amity Langoustine" dish, introduced at the Palace Hotel in Peterhead, on the back of the series. Superb.


----------



## Gavin Gait

The camera team have been out on the 40m Viking Monarch K58 , 28m Genesis BF505 , Amity 2 PD177 , I think they've been back out on the Starlight Rays and are looking to go out on a crab boat ( Go on Heddle show them the pots in the winter lol )


----------



## peppie

the irish skipper also reports arcane n907 as one of the boats involved


----------



## pier

when will the new trawlermen tv br on send pm


----------



## Christopher Hay

*trawlermen*

anybody heard when the 3rd series is going to be on tv??


----------



## Gavin Gait

Not yet Christopher , i'll Email my mate in the BBC in Aberdeen see if he can find out for us.


----------



## airds

*Dvd*

The Series 0ne DVD of 'Trawlermen' is available at *play.com* for a bargain £5.99 DELIVERED


----------



## navorals

Hi, I heard Trawlermen 3 is to be shown at the end of July, by one of the skippers being filmed in Trawlermen


----------



## Gavin Gait

Thanks Brian makes sense thats about the same time they put the other 2 series on.


----------



## lilmmissmuffet

They have been filming on Arcane, I know for sure because my dad is the cook onboard! They filmed his 60th birthday out at sea, and apparantly ruined 2 cameras when they hit rough weather, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Frank Holleran

This series is the highlight of the weeks viewing for me down in NZ, have to translate for the wife, she can't understand a word their saying...looking forward also to the latest series of Deadliest Catch, which starts next week down here...two great programmes. 
Frank


----------



## slick

All,
I have been watching what I presume is the repeat of series 1, I stand in awe, I live in the middle of Norfolk and to compare them with dripping of some Farmers stretches my tolerance to the edge.
I am getting a sticker for my car "You don't see Inshore Fishermen in Range Rovers"or, "Fishermen don't complain about Waves, so stop moaning about Rainy Weather!!'
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## Pemcol

Frank Holleran said:


> This series is the highlight of the weeks viewing for me down in NZ, have to translate for the wife, she can't understand a word their saying...looking forward also to the latest series of Deadliest Catch, which starts next week down here...two great programmes.
> Frank


Frank, don't you find the background music a bit on the loud side? to me it spoils the series, making it difficult to follow any dialogue, or is it my tinnitus doing it's worst!!

Frank R597816


----------



## pier

it there going to be trawlermen 4 ?


----------



## statement

Delighted the B B C are doing another series. Really enjoy the banter between Jimmy Buchan and Kevin. Tough job for all the crews out of Peterhead.


----------

